# Destination Filters (hack, tip, etc)



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Like many Drivers I was pretty happy when the number of DF was increased to 6 during the 180 Days. Then of course disappointed when it was not only put back to 2 per day, but that is often disappears entirely at certain time intervals during the day.

I also find a ride takes me in the completely opposite direction and I need to work my way back, either to get home or to work (drive part time).

I have found 90% of the time, if you begin a trip via a DF and opt to not accept additional rides and remvoe the DF while en route, it doesn't count against you. This has been very helpful when I had a ride up to Orange County or LA and needed to return to San Diego. The distance is over 60 miles and uber tells me you can only set a df for 60 miles / 100 km away. I would set a df for ~ 60 mile to the south and *if* I got a ride I would only have 1 df left, but still have 90 miles to go. So I started removing the df while on a trip and the majority of the time it doesn't reduce the destination filters available. 

As always your experience might differ. But give it a try.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Might explain something I've been trying to figure out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Remember the DF...

acts like a rubber band..

And can be "stretched"...

Also use it to filter for airport runs...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

StephenT said:


> Like many Drivers I was pretty happy when the number of DF was increased to 6 during the 180 Days. Then of course disappointed when it was not only put back to 2 per day, but that is often disappears entirely at certain time intervals during the day.
> 
> I also find a ride takes me in the completely opposite direction and I need to work my way back, either to get home or to work (drive part time).
> 
> ...


If this works, not only will I come back and like your post, I'll create 4 different accounts just so I can give you 5 likes.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Lyft keeps sending me in the opposite direction, but Uber has actually been toward the destination. Idk


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

After stopping new requests, do you wait until the end of the ride, where it asks if you really want to go offline? Do you actually go offline at that point?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Dropking said:


> After stopping new requests, do you wait until the end of the ride, where it asks if you really want to go offline? Do you actually go offline at that point?


No...butt...depends if you want to...

See the surge development...

What you did was buy some time...

To look for yourself...

And adjust accordingly...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If this works, not only will I come back and like your post, I'll create 4 different accounts just so I can give you 5 likes.


Noe I thought you knewed about this


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I've noticed if you are quite a ways from your ultimate destination you can get more than 2 rides going your way if you don't turn off the DF.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

HazardousDescent said:


> Lyft keeps sending me in the opposite direction, but Uber has actually been toward the destination. Idk


Lyft's DF is a bad joke on drivers. I think it only looks to see if the _pickup point _is toward your destination. And the other cute thing it does is log you OFFLINE if it doesn't find a match in 15 minutes. I never use Lyft's DF unless I've used all my Uber DF's.

Uber's DF works very well most of the time.

I tried something with Uber's DF and it worked well on a couple of occasions, but I haven't done it enough times to tell if it's consistent.

From Miami Beach to MIA is 12-15 miles, depending on where you start. From South Beach, I set the DF about 8-10 miles further past the airport, and almost always get an immediate airport ride. It's expressway right into the terminals, so I drop off and head right back the same way I came. 15 minutes later, I'm back on the beach and get another immediate airport ride, because I never went close enough to the DF destination for it to expire.

That's the good news. The bad news is that the DF figures it out, and I haven't had it work more than twice -- but it's worked twice every time I've tried it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

HazardousDescent said:


> Lyft keeps sending me in the opposite direction, but Uber has actually been toward the destination. Idk


Don't even bother with LYFT DF. Another aspect of their completely inferior to UBER app.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Was downtown Minneapolis last night just got off work and it was surging pretty good (snow storm) so I thought I would do a DF home. 10 miles maybe 15-20 minutes depending on traffic all highway to my house. Turned on Uber but no action so I thought I'd try Lyft. Sure enough get a hit. Says 7 minute pick up I accept. Turns into 13 minute pick up a mile from my house! How is that a destination unless they are going to my house?! I canceled and drove home.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

I hope the Uber trick works for me. I have had similar results with Lyft. Most of the time they are an annoying waste of time.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I've noticed if you are quite a ways from your ultimate destination you can get more than 2 rides going your way if you don't turn off the DF.


True you can get many rides with a single DF. Problem is for example trying to return from Los Angeles to San Diego. DF can only be set for about 60 miles away. If you near the DF (within 1 mile) it will take you offline (and *use* the DF). I need three DF's to make it back to north San Diego from LAX, or work it so I complete a ride (via a DF) without the DF "expiring".



Rakos said:


> Remember the DF...
> 
> acts like a rubber band..
> 
> ...


How do you use it for airport runs? You don't enter the DF as the actual airport do you?
I live about 12 miles north of our airport, I have tried setting a DF for 2-4 miles south of the airport, but there isn't anything other than ocean actual due south, so I would need to choose a location southwest or southeast. You want your DF set at least 1 mile past where you really want to go otherwise it will expire and ask to sign you off.

But I love airport runs as it positions me the best for then making my way to work.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

StephenT said:


> True you can get many rides with a single DF. Problem is for example trying to return from Los Angeles to San Diego. DF can only be set for about 60 miles away. If you near the DF (within 1 mile) it will take you offline (and *use* the DF). I need three DF's to make it back to north San Diego from LAX, or work it so I complete a ride (via a DF) without the DF "expiring".
> 
> How do you use it for airport runs? You don't enter the DF as the actual airport do you?
> I live about 12 miles north of our airport, I have tried setting a DF for 2-4 miles south of the airport, but there isn't anything other than ocean actual due south, so I would need to choose a location southwest or southeast. You want your DF set at least 1 mile past where you really want to go otherwise it will expire and ask to sign you off.
> ...


If you are using it for airport runs...

You need to set it to the airport...

Remember you are showing the Uber algo...

That you want the match on one end...

Then it knows to anchor on the airport..

You loose a DF if it works...

Butt... isn't that why you use it...???

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Confirmed this yesterday. Does work.

Got a ride with DF on. During ride I stopped accepting new requests.

Once I went back online after ride I still had 2.

Great tip StephenT


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

And the countdown to this "glitch" fix in 3-2-1...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> And the countdown to this "glitch" fix in 3-2-1...


I meant to say it doesnt work


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

I really wish both platforms would be more lenient towards using DF.

Lyft may have 6 and Uber only 2, but at least Uber's DF is actually a "DESTINATION MODE." I call Lyft's DF "15 MINUTE MODE" because it keeps me online for 15 minutes, then silently kicks me offline. For every hour I'm online with Uber, I'm only online with Lyft for 30-min, and you wonder why Lyft is so desperate for more drivers and reducing passenger wait times.

In either case, I am a part time driver, which means I use DF almost exclusively. I drive 45 minutes to and from work, and that may go up to 1.5 hours if I'm busy. I give myself plenty of time.

Uber's problem is that once I'm online and I get a ride, I can't go offline or I'll burn my morning/afternoon DF. If I get a Lyft ride, I'll keep Uber online and just Deny, Deny, Deny until i'm available.

Lyft's problem is that you burn through their 6 in a matter of minutes. They're only good for 15min, each, but that's if I'm lucky. If I'm home and I go online, sometimes it's stuck in destination mode *TOWARDS HOME*. That's one burnt up. If I select the wrong destination and need to fix it, that's another burnt up. If I go offline for a second, that's another burnt up. I once burned through 4 DF's in less than a minute trying to set the DF. I got SCREWED that day because I accepted a ride from Tampa to Orlando, but I had almost no DFs left for the trip back to Tampa. That was a quiet 2hr trip home because I couldn't risk going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

In my market there is now a much longer distance limit on the DF. I've experimented and it will take me from CT to Washington DC, but not Miami FL. Probably due to the legal limit on hours driven.

This is good because the distance limit served no purpose at all. What does Uber care if you want to go from San Francisco to Los Angeles? Hopefully that will go away in all markets.

Next improvement: give drivers who have been taken out of their home area by a ride precedence when filtering for a ride back home.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Next improvement: give drivers who have been taken out of their home area by a ride precedence when filtering for a ride back home.


I like it!


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> In my market there is now a much longer distance limit on the DF. I've experimented and it will take me from CT to Washington DC, but not Miami FL. Probably due to the legal limit on hours driven.
> 
> This is good because the distance limit served no purpose at all. What does Uber care if you want to go from San Francisco to Los Angeles? Hopefully that will go away in all markets.
> 
> Next improvement: give drivers who have been taken out of their home area by a ride precedence when filtering for a ride back home.


Definitively could use the "give drivers who have been taken out of their home area by a ride precedence when filtering for a ride back home." I've driven a lot of dead miles to get back to where I started.

How about one extra DF for every trip over 45 minutes.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Remember the DF...
> 
> acts like a rubber band..
> 
> ...


Amen brother!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

StephenT said:


> Like many Drivers I was pretty happy when the number of DF was increased to 6 during the 180 Days. Then of course disappointed when it was not only put back to 2 per day, but that is often disappears entirely at certain time intervals during the day.
> 
> I also find a ride takes me in the completely opposite direction and I need to work my way back, either to get home or to work (drive part time).
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thxs


----------



## MDCCLXXVI (Mar 10, 2018)

HazardousDescent said:


> Lyft keeps sending me in the opposite direction, but Uber has actually been toward the destination. Idk


This has been reported in the Seattle as well, and another reason why I prefer Uber.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

For the record, I've never had a problem with Lyft's destination filter, except 1 woman, who I ended up picking up 2x in 2 days.

I have been stuck in lateral loops, though, where I'm trying to go North, but I end up getting someone going East, then someone going West, etc, where I never get closer nor farther from my destination. I once left work with DF on, and 20 minutes later, ended up back at work.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Jsaxophone said:


> I have been stuck in lateral loops, though, where I'm trying to go North, but I end up getting someone going East, then someone going West, etc, where I never get closer nor farther from my destination. I once left work with DF on, and 20 minutes later, ended up back at work.


The difference between Lyft and Uber&#8230; With Lyft you may be trying to go North but waste 20 minutes going east and west. Uber doesn't work like that. It generally will only give you requests going North. As long as you know how they work and accept them for what they are it's all good. Just don't take a Lyft request if you really want to go somewhere. Uber is better for that.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Typically, I don't have a time constraint, just so long as I'm not working in the wrong direction. I was going South, this morning, I got an Uber request that took me mostly West and a little bit North. Uber can do it, too, it's mostly a matter of not taking me *Miles* out of my route.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

StephenT said:


> How do you use it for airport runs? You don't enter the DF as the actual airport do you?
> I live about 12 miles north of our airport, I have tried setting a DF for 2-4 miles south of the airport, but there isn't anything other than ocean actual due south, so I would need to choose a location southwest or southeast. You want your DF set at least 1 mile past where you really want to go otherwise it will expire and ask to sign you off.
> 
> But I love airport runs as it positions me the best for then making my way to work.


I disagree with setting the DF AT the airport.

The DF is going to give you rides that are _reasonably toward_ your destination -- not necessarily TO your destination. The farther past your preferred destination you set it, the narrower the "cone" of what the DF will consider reasonable.

On the other hand, don't set the DF TOO far beyond where you want to go -- especially if you are on your way to work -- because you might get a longer ride than you really want, and which might make you late for work. In the example I gave above, I'm perfectly fine with getting a 20 mile ride several miles past the airport, but that might not be true in your case.

Another tip. I don't see this every time, but _sometimes_ when I first set up my Uber DF, *I see the actual route the DF is using to search for rides.* The route is only visible for a few seconds, so you have to be alert at that moment you actually start into DF. And the route chosen is not always pretty.

For example, if I am way north on our beaches, the _quickest_ route to South Beach is actually to go west to the mainland and down I-95. That's what the DF uses and it is NOT where I want to go. So if I get lucky and see the route and it's going I-95, I quickly get out of DF until I am further south on the beaches. That way I don't get rides to the hood.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Yea, I've never understood the mentality that people use DF to get airport runs. DF just doesn't work that way.

You could set DF at the airport, but that doesn't mean you will end up at the airport. DF also filters out a LOT of potential rides, meaning you'll probably lose a lot of fares and money while you wait for your unicorn to come along.

Airport runs suck, anyway. There might be a slight premium and a higher chance of a tip, but I try to avoid that nonsense. Airport pickups almost always involve people who aren't ready, who have 25 bags and take about 10 minutes to board your car. At my airport, pax can never figure out which side/door, so I end up looping 6 times before I find them. The pax always think they're savvy by requesting a driver the moment they step off the plane, but most of all, the airport queue is at least an hour long, any time of the day. So it's not worth my time to sit in the sun for an hour or 2 just so I can get a decent fare.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

StephenT said:


> Like many Drivers I was pretty happy when the number of DF was increased to 6 during the 180 Days. Then of course disappointed when it was not only put back to 2 per day, but that is often disappears entirely at certain time intervals during the day.
> 
> I also find a ride takes me in the completely opposite direction and I need to work my way back, either to get home or to work (drive part time).
> 
> ...


how do you remove the DF after accepting a DF ride? I want to try this.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> how do you remove the DF after accepting a DF ride? I want to try this.


After starting a trip, tap the "hamburger" and scroll to bottom. 
You have an option to no longer accept additional trips, you can also remove the DF.

I did this again this afternoon to get rides north toward home. Over shot actually. But still ka e 2 DF available right now


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

How do you turn off the DF while on a trip?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Tap the orange bar and there should be an x to the right of the address. Tap that x.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> How do you turn off the DF while on a trip?


Cmon buddy, asking the same question twice in one evening, and the answers are in this thread already. Please read the thread.... which is why I referred you here originally.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> Tap the orange bar and there should be an x to the right of the address. Tap that x.


Thanks what I was looking for


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Great topic. 
I can understand Uber putting a limited number of destination filter uses in a day but there could be some exceptions. 

There should be unlimited uses if your current location exceeds 25 or so miles outside of home area (variable depending on marketing area)... so if you accept a long trip outside of your home area, you can use it to get back without penalty. 
Allow unlimited DF usage towards the driver's home address.
Reset the usage count if you are logged off for six hours. I.E. someone might drive a few hours in the morning and then use the DF to get back home... They might want to drive again later in the day and should again have that "return home" option.
For me it's about the miles I put on my car. If I calculate an additional 20 unpaid return-back-home miles every time I feel like driving a couple hours, that math doesn't work for me so I don't go driving. It's not worth it for me to log on unless I plan on being out for 5+ hours..


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Scott.Sul said:


> Great topic.
> I can understand Uber putting a limited number of destination filter uses in a day but there could be some exceptions.
> 
> There should be unlimited uses if your current location exceeds 25 or so miles outside of home area (variable depending on marketing area)... so if you accept a long trip outside of your home area, you can use it to get back without penalty.
> ...


Yep that's a "me too", just not worth the dead miles home for small earnings.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Scott.Sul said:


> Great topic.
> I can understand Uber putting a limited number of destination filter uses in a day but there could be some exceptions.
> 
> There should be unlimited uses if your current location exceeds 25 or so miles outside of home area (variable depending on marketing area)... so if you accept a long trip outside of your home area, you can use it to get back without penalty.
> ...


I like these ideas. I don't like being pulled 30 or more minutes outside my city and driving dead back in.

I calculate an additional 30 miles to where I live north of my city. Sometimes I can get a ride back home but most times not. I agree It's not worth it for me to log on unless I plan on being out for 5+ hours.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> how do you remove the DF after accepting a DF ride? I want to try this.


I tried it Saturday and it did NOT work for me.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

JimKE said:


> I tried it Saturday and it did NOT work for me.


I tried it several times and it did not work for me either.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

In my area, you can get as many DF rides you can get in 90 minutes and it will only count as one use. I thought it was like this everywhere.
It was also reported that Uber sent out notices about not getting a ride to the airport if destination was the airport. I have no problem with this because I live around 5 minutes north from the airport opposite of the city.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> In my area, you can get as many DF rides you can get in 90 minutes and it will only count as one use. I thought it was like this everywhere.
> It was also reported that Uber sent out notices about not getting a ride to the airport if destination was the airport. I have no problem with this because I live around 5 minutes north from the airport opposite of the city.


If you want airport rides but you also want to extend your DFs, setting the DF to the airport doesn't make any sense. You may get an airport ride, but as soon as you drop off, your DF is done.

It makes much more sense to set your DF some distance past where you really want to go. That narrows the "cone" within which the DF will send you ride requests, making the destinations much more accurate. And if you get where you want to go, but aren't done, just drive away from the destination after dropoff and the DF will find you another ride.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I usually go home after an airport run on DF.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

ncnealncn said:


> I tried it several times and it did not work for me either.


Sorry to hear it doesn't work for you. I did it again Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon successfully. Ending both days with 2 Remaining DF despite having used it earlier to narrow rides along my route.

What steps did you do and when did you remove the DF?


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

StephenT said:


> Sorry to hear it doesn't work for you. I did it again Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon successfully. Ending both days with 2 Remaining DF despite having used it earlier to narrow rides along my route.
> 
> What steps did you do and when did you remove the DF?


 How long do you wait after you close out, to check if both your DF are still there?


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> How long do you wait after you close out, to check if both your DF are still there?


No specific time. On Friday afternoon I used a DF to get near My home in the afternoon, removed it as described and signed off about 5pm. I was considering going back out in the evening and signed on and noted there were still 2 DF's. I normally will have removed the DF, completed the ride (and optionally signed out to avoid unwanted pings or not), then recreate the desired DF.
I'll run through it in the next day or so and try to remember to screenshot My steps/progress.

On the other hand, if they [uber] monitored this thread and removed the ability to take advantage of the loophole, so be it.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

StephenT said:


> Sorry to hear it doesn't work for you. I did it again Friday afternoon and Saturday afternoon successfully. Ending both days with 2 Remaining DF despite having used it earlier to narrow rides along my route.
> 
> What steps did you do and when did you remove the DF?


I used the process described but it didn't work for me. I will try it again the next time I'm out.



StephenT said:


> I'll run through it in the next day or so and try to remember to screenshot My steps/progress.


I would like to see this if it's not to much trouble.


----------



## Lordridley (Jan 11, 2016)

Anyone tried in NYC?


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

So this doesn't actually work, right?


----------



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

I can verify this. It happened today. Picked up a Pool ride going in my direction. Turned off "Stop New Requests." Dropped passenger off...lo and behold... I still had TWO destination filters.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> In my area, you can get as many DF rides you can get in 90 minutes and it will only count as one use. I thought it was like this everywhere.
> It was also reported that Uber sent out notices about not getting a ride to the airport if destination was the airport. I have no problem with this because I live around 5 minutes north from the airport opposite of the city.


You aren't thinking of DF use right. For example if I am in San Bernardino, CA and set a DF to somewhere in San Diego. I will get rides "along the route". It could be one ride/trip or 25 along the route. Once you complete a trip while a DF is set, it will be "used" and if you go offline or near your DF "destination" you will have one less DF. For a greater distance like in the example, I leave the DF and just take trips as they match - because reaching that destination is My ultimate goal and offsetting dead miles along the way are bonus. If I wanted to maintain my DF's I would remove them prior to starting the trip. No trips with a DF in place, means no loss to the number of DF's you have - but may have been used to match your ride. Trips will show n your history noted as DF trips.



Hans GrUber said:


> So this doesn't actually work, right?


I barely drive, but yes, last time I did this it worked and I used DF's to work my way around the city 3x in a single day. I have trip logs showing DF Trips in the morning, one mid-day, and again early evening - so yes, it did work for Me. I still had 1 DF when I signed off and stoped (only used trick twice, not third time because I was done anyway).



M138 said:


> I can verify this. It happened today. Picked up a Pool ride going in my direction. Turned off "Stop New Requests." Dropped passenger off...lo and behold... I still had TWO destination filters.


You should be removing the DF and then toggle Stop New Requests.


----------



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

I do have another theory. As I was driving, that annoying notification popped up asking "Would you like to stay online?" I clicked yes. It's possible the system logged me back on without the destination filter.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol the more it gets talked about in this thread, the higher likelihood Uber will figure out this glitch, but they might have been aware of it already.
As for tips, if you initiate the destination filter at 11:59, then the clock turns 12 midnight, it doesn't count towards the next day's destination filter. But on Lyft it does, not like it matters lol.
I have been able to squeeze a couple of short rides before bar close surge this way.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

M138 said:


> I do have another theory. As I was driving, that annoying notification popped up asking "Would you like to stay online?" I clicked yes. It's possible the system logged me back on without the destination filter.


If you completed a trip with a DF in place it will count as used. If you completed a trip with a DF in place and near your destination and are asked if you wish to stay online or not, it will decrease the number of DF available for that day regardless of your choice. That has been my experience.
As the Wanderer pointed out, the more the thread is talked about the more likely uber/lyft will address people taking advantage of it. Sorry if everyone loses because I let the cat out of the bag. It works for me, and I use it to better support customers in (and along) my routes. I don't feel I abuse it, though I do take as much advantage as possible. It is that, or not pick up any riders - uber's choice really.


----------

